
Are Wikileaks Servers in a Nuclear Bunker? - nreece
http://www.guardian.co.uk/theguardian/2008/feb/23/internet.usa
======
mixmax
Servers in a nuclear bunker can just as easily be taken offline with a court
order as servers not in a nuclear bunker.

A much wiser approach would be to mirror the content around the world,
including in a number of countries with more lax laws on what can and cannot
be stored on said server. The pirate bay seems to have success with this -
according to them they don't even know where their servers are physically
located.

~~~
rrival
Like these: <http://binaryfreedom.info/node/312> (scroll down)

